# s13 vs s14 for RB



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

i just talked to some kid in my neighborhood and he siad to get an s14 for an RB20 swap...i dont think its necessary but im just making sure what do you guys think?

the s13 is cheaper and lighter too

thanks
dan


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why would u want a RB20 in a S14 when u can get a S14 SR ?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the rb20det will fit into both s13 and s14..it doesn't matter. if i were you, i would go with the s13.. cuz it looks better and is cheaper and lighter


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

yeah i was thinking s13 because of cost looks and price..does the rb20det need a new driveshaft or is that just the rb25det??
thanks
dan


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Only the RB25/26 need a new/custom driveshaft


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *the rb20det will fit into both s13 and s14..it doesn't matter. if i were you, i would go with the s13.. cuz it looks better and is cheaper and lighter  *


uh not really..flashoptions sells rb20 clips for 1200 and it only like 40-60lbs heavier then the sr and if you compare that with the practicaly bullet proof block and the 20+ rwhp more then the rb20 is the better way to go......**yes they will fit into the s14**


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

40lbs is a big diff in weight 
who cares if the block is bulletproof not like u are gonna shoot ur own engine for fun


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

wel if you get mad u gotta take your anger out on something.....lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *uh not really..flashoptions sells rb20 clips for 1200 and it only like 40-60lbs heavier then the sr and if you compare that with the practicaly bullet proof block and the 20+ rwhp more then the rb20 is the better way to go......**yes they will fit into the s14** *


huh?? i was saying that a s13 is lighter than the s14. rb is iron block..sr is aluminum block.. of course the rb is heaver


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

not buy much...
if ur car is so slow that it needs the 40 pounds difference to make it go faster then u got a slow ass car....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

one of the reason ppl go sr over rb is because they don't wanna mess up the almost perfect weight ratio. 53/47 i believe.. the silvias (rps13, s13,s14,s15) are known for their handling..it's what makes them such great drift cars. some ppl would give up some hp for the true silvia handling.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yes i kno but after night(remember him??) did his rb25 swap on his 180sx he had a 52/48 weight ratio so if u think about it goin rb25 is better for handling....


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

so they would b even better for driftin cuz of the new weight ratio.....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

just so you know, stay away from flashoptions.com. they arent trustworthy.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i kno ive heard u ordered ur clip like hella long ago and it still ist here.....thats gotta suk


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

his weight distribution isn't like that cuz of the engine.. he moved his battery to the trunk and some other stuff

wasn't fromt he engine the engine itself would bring u down


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

did he really move like 300 puonds of stuff to his trunk? cuz thats what it would take n order to change his ratio like it did.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't know the exact weight difference between a sr and a rb and i don't think its 300lbs.. but you need to relocate battery, get a cf hood, and such to get a weight ratio close to 53/47..


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

no.....but see after his swap he moved the battery to the trunk. with the rb25det inand the battery in the trunk he got a 52/48 weight ratio.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

see here it is....direct from night7racing.com...
"People often ask about uneven weight distribution after such a swap, here's my data: Before the swap, my car weighed 2,797 pounds on a half tank of gas. It weighed 1,274 pounds in the front, and 1,514 pounds in the rear, giving it a 54/46 distribution. After the swap, I had it weighed on a 3/4 tank of gas. The totals came out to 1,470 pounds in the rear, 1,362 pounds in the front, giving it a 52/48 distribution."

but dont think it matters cuz i MIGHT go ca18det...not sure tho


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thank you for giving his numbers down.

now for a lil math class guys:

first off 100% of his weight =2797
front half=1274
back=1514 
1274+1514 does not = 2797 it equals 2788

A 54/46 WEIGHT RATIO WOULD EQUAL 1.173913043
if you divide those two numbers up you will get .8414795244
those numbers do not equal so therefore he did not have a 54/46 to start with

same thing with 52/48 = 1.083 with an "infiniti"  sign over the 3
1470/1362= 1.079295154 

but WAIT THERES MORE 

in the beginning he says his rear weighs 1514 hmmm he also said he put stuff from the front to the back correct? if u "added more thigns" then why did his rear after the swap weigh 1470?
interesting... does his battery weigh negative amounts?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i dunno ut im not doin it neway, ive decided to go with a sr or a ca...but if i can come up with the cash then im gettin the rb25


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe i'm good  
you got aim?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dammit drift, you beat me to the whole "weird-weight-thingy-after-the-rb-swap" thingy


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

well...poop i thik i lost that one...:\


----------



## dan4879 (Jun 3, 2003)

--he never siad what he stripped out in the back , he could have taken out a good 70lbs, then put the 25 lbs battery back there so he lost 45 lbs total..

--second he added front weight, and the engine is longer, theoretically the weight added in front of the front wheels could lift up on the back slightly due to the wheels being a pivot point..

"A 54/46 WEIGHT RATIO WOULD EQUAL 1.173913043
if you divide those two numbers up you will get .8414795244
those numbers do not equal so therefore he did not have a 54/46 to start with"
--no offence but i laughed for a few minutes at this, you did 1274/1514, when you should have calculated 1514/1274 which happens to be 1.188, and the closest ratio is 54/46.

"same thing with 52/48 = 1.083 with an "infiniti" sign over the 3
1470/1362= 1.079295154 "
--it doesnt come out exact, but 52/48 is the closest round number ratio

--as for the total weight not adding up, you're right, although i dont think its 100% accurate unless you cut the car in half and measure them separate..plus those 9 pounds equal out to only a .322% error


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i have no idea what u said but i think it meant that i was rite....ha!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i think you should all stop the math stuff, i'm being reminded too much of school crap


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he never said he stripped anything in the back, he said he added stuff from the front to the back...

"no offense" but if your gonna try to prove me wrong...at least use some facts..wut did he strip? how do u kno its was 70 pounds?he said he relocated his battery to the back, nothing of stripping ANYWHERE. sorry just hard to believe... 

you also have to add the fact he isn't just informing people about the RB series.. he is trying to SELL them, he is like a carsalesmen, cept he is selling front clips,why wouldln't he try to spice up his famous swap? hell if i had a business that sold RB's i would be telling you how the best engines they are too...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there's not enuff info given to prove anybody's theories here...


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

tru


----------

